# .  (, , , )
15%.    .    ,    ..        ,     .

----------


## SergeiP

. .

----------


## stas

,     ..

----------


## DIR

,     .   .      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Larik

> ,     .   .      .


  :yes:

----------


## SergeiP

.

----------


## Andyko

.   :Big Grin: 
...  !

----------

> .  
> ...  !


 http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?67913
  : "?,  ."
    , .   
   ...).

----------

37

----------


## SergeiP

> 37


               ...

----------


## 1995

> 37


     ?

----------

/     ,        .        . .       .
-      . - ,  .       ,     .  ?

----------


## SergeiP

> ?

  .   " "        -      :Smilie:    .

----------

> > ?
> 
>   .   " "        -        .


     .     .

----------

/ 
 ,        ,       .            ,        . ,        ,   .        .

. ,     



,       ,         .      ()     ,        .            ,       .       .        . 17  2006          08-17/2540 (  ),         .    ,             ,   60     .  ,          ,        22  1993 .  40 (  ). 

  ,     ,    .          (   30  2006 .  -6-06/869@).     ,     ,  ,   .        .     17  2006 .  36-3/1993  ,              .





   ,            ,  :         ?     ,    15.1         :

           ;

   (  )    ; 

       ,       .

       .        .    ,       ,         .    ,           .                    ,           .         ,     ,       .       . ,    ,       .             .

    . ,   ,         ,       .  ,           .        .            (. 2 . 19 ).

            ,   .              120       15  .

----------

> http://wwwklerk.ru/articles/?67913
>   : "?,  ."
>     , .   
>    ...).


  :Frown:

----------


## .

,    .

----------

-  .  
         -   
     ( )  -  ,  ,

----------

/.   .        .  ,            . , ,   : "    /".

----------


## Irinka

> /     ,        .        . .


  ,     ?
       ,        ..      ,    -   , ,  .

----------


## 1977

15.09.2004  33-0-11/581

      ,    

       -          03.06.2004  16-22-07/08  .
    4  346.11  26.2     ( - )     ,    ,           .
  346.24         ,        ,       .
                ,    ,     .
    3  4    21.11.96  129-       ,    ,       ,   26.2    .
,    ,         ,             ,        (. 346.26 ).
       (     ),          22.09.1993  40,    , ,       -    .      .
*  ,   ,    ,        ,        ,        (  ,    );       .*
  2.4       ( -  ) ,       ,      ,     .              ,    ( )    ,             15.1  .



 - 

.. 









          .
              4  346.11   
         (  -  )         
     ,      
   ,       
        .


      ,        
        22.09.93 N 40.
                   4    346.11  
     ,       
               ,

    .

                                                           ..






          .     

           ?  
                ?

                  ?



              . 

                          16  2006 .
                            N 18-11/3/1686

                                 ()


          4  346.11     
   ,        
,          
     .
                  ,
     22.05.2003 N 54- " 
-            
  ()     ".
         1    -
       , 
    30.07.93 N 745 ( - ),
     .
         11       

-,    .
        ,      -      
,       
(),          ,  
  ,    5 .
              12      

,        22.09.93 N 40.
*   ,    
    ,       
      ,    
  .* 
         11   ,  ,  
    ,         
,        ,    

.          
        .
           19       16.03.95 N 14-4/95 "

        " 
           ,
          ,       
.
         6        
  ,     ,   
    18.08.93 N 51 ( -  ), ,
    ,                
   ,             
-.
             7            
-         
        ,   
   .
               1      
       , 
     .
         1        18.06.93  N  5215-1  "  
-             
",         
 22.05.2003 N 54-, ,      
          ,      
    ,   
     .
           -   
       ,  
   30.08.93 N 104 ( -  ), 
     .
                 , 
        ,   
     .
     ,       
  ,      
        ,      
        ,     
 .
        ,        
             .    
29.06.2004 N 189 "       
      .   ".       ,  
   ,  .
         09.12.91 N 2003-1 "    
"   28   " "    

,  .




  II 
                                                           .. 
16  2006 .
N 18-11/3/1686

----------


## .

*1977*,     ,     :Wink: 
      ,     



> 


   -    ,       .     .

----------

,    -   . ,     ,  ,        ,  , ,       -          .      !    !

----------

,         .

----------


## .

.

----------


## elenaIP

,     .     ,    .         ?   ?  ,         ?

    : "           22  1995 .  -3-14/36      30  1993 .  745.  ,          ,      .        54-. ,   ,       ,   .     -       15  2004 .    42-8782/03-16".

     ?

----------


## .

.   .

----------


## Irinka

,   .   ,         ,     .

----------


## elenaIP

> .


 -          "" ?     ,    ? - , ..        .

----------


## alfa%

( 15%)       2 :
1.            (  6%),           ,.    ,  , ,  ?
           ,    ,    15%  6%    (..          :Smilie:  ).  1%     ,  9%   8%  :Frown:  .
2.            :   .             (      ) ?
   .

----------


## Larik

1. .   ,   (     )

----------


## SergeiP

,  ,   ,   -    ,  -,   .

       ,
 :Smilie:

----------


## DIR

1. . 
2. .

----------


## .

1.  ,  ,    
2.        .        -     .

----------


## hiker

> ,  ,   ,   -    ,  -,   .


      /   .  :Embarrassment:   ::nyear::

----------


## .

,    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## hiker

> ,    ,


  :Smilie:   ::nyear::

----------

> . .

----------


## Larky

> 


  ?      ?      ?

----------


## -

, ,              ()      ?      .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?      ?      ?


    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> , ,              ()      ?      .


.     .  .

----------


## -

> .     .  .


     ?  ,         , , ;    -    .

----------


## LegO NSK

19  1998 . N 55
"      ,    ,                 ,      ,          , , , ,   "

 -

----------


## .

.

----------

,      19.01.98 N 55 (      20.10.98 N 1222,  02.10.99 N 1104), ,             .     .

  :

-    -  ,  ( ,  ),   ,  ,    ;

-  ,   , -  ,      ;

-     ,  -*  , , ,   .., -  ,   ,   .

  ,     , -  ,           .
 * :

-  ,  ( ,  ),   ,   ;

-     (,   ..) -    .

                    .         , ,  ,   (),   .

  ,                     . ,          ,    (  19.08.96 N 987),  . 14 ,                 , ,     ,               1   0,1  (  ).            :  ,  ,     ,    100  50  ( ).

          (. 64     ,      19.01.98 N 55,       20.10.98 N 1222,  02.10.99 N 1104), ,   ,   ,        ,  ,   , , , ,        ,   (  1       ,    -  ).
   *  (     06.06.98), ,        ,     (, ,     ) -     ,    ,  .      (,   ,  ,     ),     ,   ,    .  ,   ,       .

             ,   ,    .

,      ,   ,    .        , , , ,  ,    ,      (. 48 ).

, ,             , , ,   ,     , ,         (. 41 ).

   ,               . ,     ,       ,     19.07.94 N 611, ,                  ( ,  ,      ,        ).
  ,             ,   ,     ,   ,  ( ),  ,  .

  , , , , ,          .              ().

    ()       ,        .   ,   ,      ,   ,     .

   ,                 .

----------


## Yulentsia

> 1.  ,  ,    
> 2.        .        -     .


 ,   .  -    ,    , .. . 

    ,   , +    6  2008 . N 359.      .           :

       "  "     .                . 

 ,    ,  5         ...       . ,  ,    -     . 

     5      ,   ... 

 ...  ?
++++++++++++++++++++++
     .

----------


## Andyko

-  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> "  "     .


.




> .


 .     .

----------


## Yulentsia

> -  .


  ..          ()      **  -

----------


## Yulentsia

> .
> 
> 
> 
>  .     .


 ,  "" ,      ..

----------


## LegO NSK

.14.5

----------


## .

> "  "


   .      .

----------


## Yulentsia

...       , ...  :Smilie:            "- ",     ,   ...

----------


## .

*Yulentsia*,   ?      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

?      .             .

----------


## Yulentsia

> [b]  ?


  "" -  ,    -  ,     .  ,    .    , ...

      ,      ()    . .

     .   /.       . ,    , "" ...   ...

  ,     ""...    ,     ...

           - ,   ""...  :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> "" -  ,


  ""   -     ...

----------


## .

> ,     ""...    ,     ...


           .

----------


## Yulentsia

,   /         ,   ""  ,             ? 

 ""  .   . ,      ,    ...       "" ,     ...

!

----------


## LegO NSK

,      (    ..).

----------


## Yulentsia

> ,      (    ..).


1.     ,      ,    , (         ) ?

2.  , ,   ,     ?

3.    ,    ,    :

_)        , ,             5 ;
)                ._

     ""     ,        ? 

!

p.s. "   "... ,      1-  !            "  " .     .  .  ,         ?

----------


## Yulentsia

> .14.5


     " ,             - ".

 ,        _(, )_          ...

   ,     .

----------


## .

*Yulentsia*,        ,  ,    .      ,      .

----------

> *Yulentsia*,        ,  ,    .      ,      .


    ,      .

-,       .

-,   ,     .     .

-,  -  .

          ,      . 
      .

    !

----------


## .

!       .     "  -  "          :Wink:

----------


## stas

** ,   -  .      ,          .   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,      .





> ,      .


 ,  ,  .

----------


## Yulentsia

-   ...          ... *    ,  ( )    ?* 

  (     )   ,      ,         ,    ,   ,     ,    ,     ,        ,      ... 

     ,      ,          ...            ...     ...

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


**.

----------


## Yulentsia

*LegO NSK* -  ,         ,   ,       ? 

!

----------


## LegO NSK

. . .   .

----------


## Jubi



----------


## .

.       .   ,          :Frown:

----------


## Yulentsia

> . . .   .


...   !  , , .

,    ... ... ... ,   ...      ... .. ... ... ... -   "" ...    ...  -     /   ... ...

----------


## stas

> ,    ... ... ... ,   ...      ... .. ... ... ... -   "" ...    ...  -     /   ... ...


  ,  , ,  .  ,       .

----------


## .

.    -

----------


## LegO NSK

,  ,    -  .

----------


## JIucu4ka

, , ,           ??  :Cool:

----------


## Ego

*JIucu4ka*,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## D-M

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=238601&page=25

----------


## 1991

,          -.   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


   ?(- )

   ...   ..

----------


## Andyko

"":
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...36&postcount=1

----------

, ,      -    ,    ?
 !

----------


## efreytor

.

----------


## -

,          ?     ,         ?

----------


## Feminka

*-*,  ,    .

----------


## 78

(15%).       . 
     .   , , .
   :    ????
   , ,   z-,     .
       ,        ?
            ?
  (((

----------


## Feminka

> .


  ?



> , ,   z-,     .


  -,       



> ,        ?
>            ?


,     , /   

54-



> 3.                    ()        -      :
> 
> .........
>     *   , ,   ,     ,    ,        , , , , , , ,                (   ,      ),          ;
> .........

----------


## .

> ,        ?


     ?      
   ?         :Embarrassment:

----------


## 781

???    ?    ?        ?

----------


## 789

> ?

----------


## Larik

*781*,       ,      .

----------


## .

* 789*,     ,

----------


## Feminka

>

----------


## 780

.     .
   ?! 
                , ?
  :       ? 
     -,  ?
          ?
     .

----------


## .

> .     .


   ,      .     ,    .

----------


## Larik

*780*,    ,         .

----------


## 783

.
          ?
        ()  ?
        ()         ?

----------


## 782

> *780*,    ,         .


  ,       ?

----------


## 784

> *780*,    ,         .


    ()        ( )?

----------


## 876

,  ,          .    ,      ,   -,     .

----------


## .

> .


    ?



> ()  ?


 .     ,    .



> ()        ( )?


    ,    ,      ,  .



> .    ,


     .    -

----------


## kotik56

. .       ???  (   25.12.1998.  132 .)       .    .        .  .

----------

( 10  )   -12.    .

----------


## .

-12?    .   .

----------


## kotik56

.      . .          .           ..       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

kotik56,   !!!
//
    ?

----------


## .

,    -.        ,    ?    ,        :Frown:

----------


## kotik56

.     .   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: .    -6%.

----------

> 


 .

----------


## kotik56

.

----------

.

----------


## kotik56

.     2000 . ()+18%  .            %         .   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
     .   !!!

----------

.       -

----------


## kotik56

2000     18%    360     2360

----------

?




> 18% 360


 -    ,

----------


## kotik56

.     :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## kotik56

.                    -6%.         .      .    .       .        .   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


 



> -6%.


 



> .


   .     



> .


   .    
//
     .    -   18%  .

----------


## kotik56

.     .   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------



----------


## kotik56

.    .?????????????

----------


## kotik56

::flirt:: .  ....

----------


## Andyko

> .    .?

----------


## kotik56

. .   -     .    . ..   6%.     - .  -         .        -??????      .  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

> -??????

----------


## kotik56

.      .   .              .        .  :Embarrassment:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

26.2

----------


## kotik56

.    .         .      .             .                       !

----------


## kotik56

.       .       -    .

----------

:

 ,        "        " 14-  05.01.98  27  2010.   ***  .***,      ****,         
   01  2010.  30  2010.
       27  2010.   **  :
- ;
-        ;
-(  );
-     ;
-    ;
-,     ( )
--  .50"";
-     ;
--   71"   "

 ,   .346.26 .26.3    ,          :       ,         .
                      .



     6%,  ,  /  ,  2 , /  .
     ,       1  .
   15% -,  7  / ,  ,     .
      ,  ,              .  .

----------


## Andyko

;
 80  :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=265333

----------


## Souriceau

,      , ,   -  ,     ?     ,  ,   ?
  --     ,   ,  - ?  :Redface:

----------


## 59

!  :   ( 6%)      .

----------


## .

*59*,           .   90 . 
,          .

----------


## Salna

, ,  -        ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

,   ,     .        ,    ,  ?

----------


## arcadagroup

,      2010 ,       ,       ?

----------


## .

**,      .   .
*arcadagroup*,    ?    ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## arcadagroup

> *arcadagroup*,    ?    ,      ?


     ?!       ?

----------


## .

*arcadagroup*,      .    ,   ,   ,   .          :Wink:

----------


## arcadagroup

> *arcadagroup*,      .    ,   ,   ,   .


   ,   ,         .      ?

----------


## .

, ?       ?

----------


## arcadagroup

> , ?       ?


,    ?      2010 ,     !

----------


## Andyko



----------


## arcadagroup

> 


     ,      , ?     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## arcadagroup

> 


 :Smilie:

----------


## harvester

,  6%.
 ,          .
       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## likan

!         .              2012

----------


## .

.

----------

.  .    ,               .

----------


## Andyko



----------

!

----------

.       ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 :yes:    .

----------

!        ?

----------


## 85

> ,  6%.
>  ,          .
>        ?


.        ...

----------

> 


 !      :

                      (  ),            01.01.2012 .    2012  (,   )           : 
...
...
-           ( ,      ,    );

   ?

----------


## .

**,   -   :Smilie:

----------

> **,   -


 !        . ,  ,     ,      .     6%       (   ,  ) / ,       ,    ,     ?        ,      .        .

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


  :Smilie: ,   ,  ,        ,    ?

----------


## .

**,   ?  -      :Wink:    ,   ,

----------

,      ,   ?   ,   .        ?

----------


## .

> ,      ,   ?


  54-.            .

----------

,  !
     . 
  6% ()( .),    .     /,    ""  /. 
        .     .    ?          -   ?  6%    /            ?
.

----------

> 54-.


!    !

----------

> **,   ?  -        ,   ,


  :Smilie: ,    ,    , ,  ?

----------


## Andyko

54-  359  ;
    ?

----------

> 54-  359  ;
>     ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?


   ,        ,          ,        ,  , ?

----------

..         6%    ,     ?

----------


## .

.   
     .       .      ,  -     - ,      .
 ,       ,

----------

> !    !


   ,   359  2008 ? .

----------


## .



----------

